# De-flasking Paph. fairrieanum x sib. (Fair Lady x Extra Fair)



## P-chan (Nov 13, 2008)

I recently purchased a flask of Paph. fairrieanum x sib. (Fair Lady x Extra Fair). The cross is of two siblings of fairrieanum that are partially album. I de-flasked them several days ago, and they're doing well. I'm hoping for an album in the bunch! I purchased the flask from The Orchid Inn. Here's some photos. 

OK- I can't download the photos that I want. ( I'm VERY computer challenged!)Here's one, of the top of the flask... The others were too big to download. ( I sized them down, but....)


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 13, 2008)

canned fairieanum - he he


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 13, 2008)

Patti,
Good luck with them!! The few that you can see seem very healthy!! I just received 3 flasks from 1 of my hybrids (paph. primulinum v. flavum x paph. argus).

Tom


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2008)

Can you post a photo showing what they're in [mediawise], thanx?


----------



## Candace (Nov 13, 2008)

Eric, if they're in flask they're in agar.


----------



## P-chan (Nov 13, 2008)

Lol!! I was trying to, but the site wouldn't take my pictures.  I'll try to take some other pictures and post. I de-flasked on 10-23-08. They were in agar. I added 1 1/2 teaspoon of Physan-20 and a drop of superthrive to a gallon of distilled water. I added some of that to the flask to try to break up some of the agar.(it didn't work). After removing the babies in one chunk-to a pan of the solution, I could break apart the babies very carefully. When I got the clump into the water solution, I gently teased them apart. It wasn't hard. I was just being really careful not to tear any roots. There were a few small roots lost, but the majority stayed intact. I removed as much agar as poss without damaging the roots. All that I've read, said to remove all agar. Well, Paph roots are hairy and that's just not possible. I would have damaged the roots too much if I had tried to "scrape" all the agar off. We'll see....I then held each one over a cup and spooned in dry mix. (wear gloves, as the Physan-20 shouldn't touch bare skin).I put the larger plants in little translucent bathroom sized drink cups with holes cut in the bottoms. I broke up ghost-poop (Styrofoam peanuts) and charcoal to put in the bottoms of each cup. I sifted Schultz mix to remove the largest chunks. I added a little chopped sphag, also. The very tiniest, I put in a compot. I had 24 in the cups, and 11 in the compot. (Those were really tiny) The 24 are doing well, and there's about 6 or 7 out of the 11 tiny ones still left.  I tried to put pictures up here, but can't. I hope my son can come over soon, to help me get the pictures to the correct bites. ( He's in the process of getting his doctorate in computer science!)
I water with a sprayer turned on stream. I can direct the stream (gently)to the medium and not on the plantlets themselves. I have a small fan going in the room, also.


----------



## Renegayde (Nov 13, 2008)

you know I am trying to remember where I read it......either on a web-site or in the Physan-20 booklet I got with my bottle....but one or the other said to rinse your hands in a solution of Physan-20/water to combat tobacco mosiac virus if you were a smoker......LOL which I have done anytime I am working with flask stuff......hopefully I am still healthy

Todd

WooHoo I found it on the Physan-20 website

http://www.physan.com/PAGES/h_g_a.html

SMOKERS
Cigarette smokers have tobacco mosaic virus on their hands. Dip hands in solution before handling plants or anything connected with the plants. It is a good idea to have a container of PHYSAN 20 solution always available as a hand dip. Allow to air dry.
Use: 1 Tablespoon PHYSAN 20 per gallon of water.


----------



## P-chan (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm sure glad I gave up smoking a few years ago!!!:clap:

The booklet that came with my Physan 20 said that gloves should be worn. How odd...


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2008)

Good luck...


----------



## P-chan (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks! I look at them first thing in the morning, and first thing when I get home from work. They're so cute. I'm going to try to post pics this weekend. We'll see how I do...


----------



## P-chan (Nov 15, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Can you post a photo showing what they're in [mediawise], thanx?



Here's a close-up of one. The leaf span is 2 inches! Lol...The tiny growth in the center was just barely visible when I first potted them up. It just started growing a couple of days ago. Yay! I keep my eyes on this one especially, because I can't remember how each of them looked every day. This is kind of my control baby. The mix is Schultz mix. (Fir bark, charcoal and kiln fired ceramic pieces.) I also added a little chopped sphag. There's drainage in the bottom, too.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2008)

Good luck...


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 16, 2008)

and a bit of patience  !! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 17, 2008)

Patti,
I don't know how anyone else does it but I always leave the agar on the plants, as much as possible, with reason. Don't want to overload the pot and plug up the drain holes. This gives the plantlets a nice transition to their new life. Greenhouse growing!


----------



## P-chan (Nov 30, 2008)

*Up-date...11/30/08 *They're doing well so far! The "stripe" on the new growth is kind of a time-line. The pale part is where it was in the dark being shipped. The green below the pale line, is new growth since I've gotten it. (them)


----------



## Elena (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like they are growing well. I've a fairrie seedling from Ratcliffe and it's being growing nicely for me too, nowhere nearly as tiny as yours though.

Wish I had some space to grow whole flasks of seedlings though


----------



## P-chan (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks! I don't have a lot of space. I can only do one flask at a time...


----------

